# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Cần chia sẻ  mẫu bản vẽ cnc plasma

## Hoàng Quân CNC Plasma

Em chào các Bác. Em mới lên con CNC Plasma nên rất cần sự chia sẻ file vector của các mẫu cắt cnc cổng cửa, lan can, tranh trưng bày như cá chép, hoa sen.... có bác nào có xin chia sẻ hoặc bán lại cho em với ạ. Em xin cảm ơn trước.

----------


## CNC24H.COM

Bên em có một ít mẫu, anh tham khảo ạ:
https://cnc24h.com/mau-cat-plasma-cnc
https://cnc24h.com/link-download-cac...cat-plasma-cnc

----------

